# 85 Years



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Insl-X oil primer
Peel Bond
Aura


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

What a transformation! You and your customer should be proud!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Cute house, nice work.

Reminds me of a kit house from Sears, which is NO insult. They were very good and have withstood the test of time

and I am sure "no lead"


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> Cute house, nice work.
> 
> Reminds me of a kit house from Sears, which is NO insult. They were very good and have withstood the test of time
> 
> and I am sure "no lead"



You could buy houses from Sears?


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> You could buy houses from Sears?


KIT houses. yes. I laughed when I first heard of this. Can you imagine, you and your fiancée flipping through the Sears catalog shopping for your little (or quite substantial) dream house?

And I have heard nothing but good about them. Remember, Sears did not get to be the biggest retailer in that time period by selling the sh!t it does today


Let me see if I can find some internet info

OH YAH, just google Sears Kit House and then click "images".

Here's Sears' archives on them

http://www.searsarchives.com/homes/1908-1914.htm

Looks like they were offered from '08 to '40

check the pricing. WOW


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job! Looks excellent


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Great work! How big is that folding adjustable ladder? I love mine but it's too small to function well outside..... I think it's 12' fully open.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

They make up to 22', and I think there may be one larger. I always had a love/hate relationship with mine. Heavy bugger, but enough times it came in handy to justify the purchase.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

great job man .........did you spray the body??


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I think its the 21'. I also have the smaller 12'. 

Wolf nailed it. Heavy and often awkward, but its solid. I use it all the time because even set up as a step you can reach most 1st floor areas on houses.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Ole34 said:


> great job man .........did you spray the body??


I sprayed the soffits and brushed everything else. 

I was going to, but it was windy windy windy and October so I just went with what I could. 

Took me about a wall a day to do the upper, lower and trim. To be honest, I love brushing, I don't get sick of it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I'd be lost without my Little Giant ladder. Perfect for stairs when one can not have anything leaning against any wall.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Took me about a wall a day to do the upper, lower and trim. To be honest, I love brushing, I don't get sick of it.


yeah..I especially like brushing lap siding. I don't know why I don't get sick of it. 3 or 4 at a time...go across, move down, back across, move down...sounds boring as hell, but it's kinda fun!

Nice lookin' job, P&H.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> yeah..I especially like brushing lap siding. I don't know why I don't get sick of it. 3 or 4 at a time...go across, move down, back across, move down...sounds boring as hell, but it's kinda fun!
> 
> Nice lookin' job, P&H.



Body has something to do, mind can wonder.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

awesome work again!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great Paul!:thumbup:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work....:thumbup:


----------



## RoofContractor (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful so great job..:thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> KIT houses. yes. I laughed when I first heard of this. Can you imagine, you and your fiancée flipping through the Sears catalog shopping for your little (or quite substantial) dream house?
> 
> And I have heard nothing but good about them. Remember, Sears did not get to be the biggest retailer in that time period by selling the sh!t it does today
> 
> ...



My old boss has a Sears Kit House, his is only a 1 bedroom smal but like you said they do last. What a great idea Sears had, my Grandfather worked for them but not selling the kits he was a pencil pusher.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Is that Cedar siding ? Was just curious on if you had any bubbles or resin bleed at the time ? We have used so many products over the years and have found nothing that ever worked 100 % so now I just tell people they talk to the seller about the best product to use...and we just put it on . I find that the Southern exposed walls always fair the worst and the other 3 walls tend to hold out well .


----------

